# Churches in Hanalei and Kapaa Town C&C welcome



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 10, 2011)

#1







#2


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2011)

The windows in #1 are fantastic but #2 just looks a bit gloomy, under-exposed and void of vibrancy.


----------



## mistermonday (Nov 10, 2011)

#1 looks good but could use a bit of straitening to the horizontal. #2 has blown highlights in the sky and the rest is a bit dark, lacking detail in the shadows. Saturation is also low, kind of muddy looking. Were these single shots or bracketed sets?
Regards, Murray


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 11, 2011)

#1 - Too cool (blue), leaves on top right corner should be cloned/cropped away.
#2 - Muddy, underexposed, lacks sharpness, lacks contrast, lacks vibrancy.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 11, 2011)

mistermonday said:


> #1 looks good but could use a bit of straitening to the horizontal. #2 has blown highlights in the sky and the rest is a bit dark, lacking detail in the shadows. Saturation is also low, kind of muddy looking. Were these single shots or bracketed sets?
> Regards, Murray



These were 3 exposures each. 



EchoingWhisper said:


> #1 - Too cool (blue), leaves on top right corner should be cloned/cropped away.
> #2 - Muddy, underexposed, lacks sharpness, lacks contrast, lacks vibrancy.



I agree, the results of #2 were not satisfactory to me either for those very reasons.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Nov 11, 2011)

Number 1 is typical of images that come straight out of Photomatix without proper post-processing.  The contrast is low, because all of the values have gotten shoved to the middle of the luminance spectrum.  The histogram has a typical center hump.  You have to work with Levels and Curves in Photoshop spread out the values and restore vibrancy.  Just cranking the saturation is counter-productive.

Number 2 needed an additional over-exposure.  All of the shadow detail in the doorway has been lost.


----------



## campeterz (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow this is really ironic! I am planning to shoot the church in Hanalei tomorrow!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 22, 2011)

Have fun!  jealous


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 22, 2011)

I really like number one, I would consider cropping off some of the asphalt at the bottom, losing especially the dirt part.  

I agree with most of the comments about number two being dirty and dingy. Needs some vibrancy/brightness like the first one.


----------

